# nEW gIRL



## blazngrrl (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi everyone
Just stopped in to introduce myself and get some candid advice about my recently purchased 2001 Sentra GXE. When its humid out there is a really noticeable chirping noise that is noticeable when the car is idling, as soon as you depress the accelerating the chirping gets quieter when travelling faster then 20 you don't really hear it anymore. SOme guidance please. Thanks


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

Welcome aboard! Good to have new blood running through the veins of NF! Hehe... Er, anyway... As far as the chirping goes, you would either have to tighten your belts or get new ones. Worst case scenario would be that you have a loose pully, which is very unlikely in a newer car. Inspect for wear and tear first, than tighten. Should be pretty easy. Once again, welcome, and dont forget to read the rules and search. Makes life a bit easier!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

belt?.. what kinda chirp is it?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Most likely a belt, my roommate bought a 2002 GXE and he had to replace the belt (~60,000 miles I think). Is it coming from the passanger side? Thats where the belt is located, IIRC the QG18 has only one belt.

Good luck, and welcome


----------



## blazngrrl (Jun 9, 2005)

*I will check it out. Thanks alot!*



BlackoutSpecV said:


> Most likely a belt, my roommate bought a 2002 GXE and he had to replace the belt (~60,000 miles I think). Is it coming from the passanger side? Thats where the belt is located, IIRC the QG18 has only one belt.
> 
> Good luck, and welcome



Thanks Alot. :thumbup: I will check it out.


----------



## blazngrrl (Jun 9, 2005)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> Most likely a belt, my roommate bought a 2002 GXE and he had to replace the belt (~60,000 miles I think). Is it coming from the passanger side? Thats where the belt is located, IIRC the QG18 has only one belt.
> 
> Good luck, and welcome


Just a quick question concerning the belt and pulley for the 2001 Nissan Sentra GXE. I am a newbie when it comes to mechanic quotes / costs. What is the $ range that I should expect from a mechanic for a belt change or worse case scenario pulley problems? Let me know, thanks.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

blazngrrl said:


> What is the $ range that I should expect from a mechanic for a belt change or worse case scenario pulley problems?


The belt itself should be cheap, figure maybe a 1/2 hour to an hour of labor at about $80 and hour, so maybe in the range of $60 - $100. Sorry, I'm just not sure what they would charge for something like that. Call ahead over the phone and speak with them. Let them know that you have a 2001 sentra 1.8l engine and you need the belt replaced. They sould be able to give you a quote with that information.


----------



## blazngrrl (Jun 9, 2005)

*Thank you*



BlackoutSpecV said:


> The belt itself should be cheap, figure maybe a 1/2 hour to an hour of labor at about $80 and hour, so maybe in the range of $60 - $100. Sorry, I'm just not sure what they would charge for something like that. Call ahead over the phone and speak with them. Let them know that you have a 2001 sentra 1.8l engine and you need the belt replaced. They sould be able to give you a quote with that information.


Thank you!


----------



## jp_malupet (Jan 11, 2004)

welcome to the forums! enjoy your stay!


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

If it is just a belt and not the pulley, I would suggest you talk to a friend, or maybe a relative with some mechanical knowledge. It doesn't take a mechanic to change a belt, and you can save yourself a lot of money by doing it yourself. It would coust maybe $10 for the belt itself, and thats it. If you add labor, you could be looking at $30-80 more depending on where you go and how much they try to screw you over.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

I dont think its the belt. She said that the chirping happens at lower rpms, especially when it's humid. Seems more like the belt slips due to the high moisture rate (condensation) caused by humidity. She probably just needs to tighten her idler pulley.
BTW, this is getting off topic for the New Member section. We might need to have this moved to one of the tech sections.


----------

